
Design Is About Intent (2014) - colinprince
https://rampantinnovation.com/2014/05/13/design-is-about-intent/
======
JohnFen
From the article:

"Does this mean good design is assertive, ultimately subjective, even
restrictive? Absolutely. As Marco Arment put it,

“Apple’s products are opinionated. They say, ‘We know what’s best for you.
Here it is. Oh, that thing you want to do? We won’t let you do that because it
would suck.'”"

Those two paragraphs nicely encapsulate the largest portion of what angers me
so much about UX design these days.

